# WHAT is your "CUP" Size....??? Does Size matter



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

It is OK to have a small cup size, I have problems with my fingers with small cup sizes. I have played with a 42, but it is just too hot to hold for long. The 42 oz. cup works well for a small pot when solo camping, but for everyday use I like my 12 oz. coffee cup.
This is my BIG 42 oz. Cup (She is a handfull) GSI Outdoors: Products


----------



## cindybode (Oct 5, 2002)

Yeah, 12 oz. is good. Anything bigger and it gets cold before I drink it all. Not that there's anything wrong with cold coffee, but sometimes I like it hot!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

i clicked onto it and saw the cup. In the upper LH Corner it said, Just like grandmas but without the wierd smell. I dont remember enemal ware having a smell wierd or otherwise.

NOW, If were talking about the cups I was thinking of when I opened this post. They DID always have a smell, AND it was wonderful.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

even more important than size is the angle..... of the cup handle. I don't like burning my knuckles on the cup.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hmmm. I thought this was gonna be about something else, too. Had a smart-Alec answer all ready to go!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm blessed with a nice set of cups and they were made in America too!


Something along those lines, Nehi? he he.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> I'm blessed with a nice set of cups and they were made in America too!
> 
> 
> Something along those lines, Nehi? he he.



WELL......I showed mine.....show me yours.....:nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/avatars/usakidscups-1353360397_600.jpg

"I'm too sexy for ST, too sexy for ST...."


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

nehimama said:


> Hmmm. I thought this was gonna be about something else, too. Had a smart-Alec answer all ready to go!



Same here, totally thought this was about something else....
=D
Whoops.


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

man my mind was turning when i seen the heading.so many thoughts were happining.good topic


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> I'm blessed with a nice set of cups and they were made in America too!
> 
> 
> Something along those lines, Nehi? he he.


I was gonna ask if "droopy" counts!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> WELL......I showed mine.....show me yours.....:nanner::nanner::nanner:


Awwwww, I just couldn't DO that to you! You'd need eye bleach after that! :huh:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Is the truth cuping out, er comeing out? lol


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

My 20 oz thermos cup is nice keeps coffee hot for hours and no spills. Its one of my best investments.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I like my Stanley thermos. Always works great with cold stuff or hot. Only time it failed me was when I put in two cups of coffee and an ice cream sammich. :banana:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Demitasse.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

katydidagain said:


> Demitasse.


Is that an innuendo? You're giving the fellers words to play with!


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_I really don't care the size of the cup just so long as the coffee one has plenty of hot coffee in it at all times ...........an the bra one is laying on the floor with the contents ready an available for handling for hers an mine enjoyment ........._


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

nehimama said:


> Is that an innuendo? You're giving the fellers words to play with!


Yes, it is nice to have something small a fragile to to fondle as a break from working the BIG Tool.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wat ch it SD. Youl get a rep for working the big tool in here lol.

Frenchy, how can it be on the floor and filled and ready to partake??


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Had a 64 oz. insulated cup, full of coffee... that's how I learned sows like caffiene.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

arcticow said:


> Had a 64 oz. insulated cup, full of coffee... that's how I learned sows like caffiene.


A woman at work had one of those. And she filled it several times a day.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sourdough! Something small & fragile to BREAK? Did I read that right???


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I too saw the heading and the number of answers; was ready with mine as well---
'proportional' ......

I have a big 30oz ice tea cup from McD's; I should throw it away because it probably leaks nasty chemicals every time I drink water from it......

But, it makes it easy to keep track of how many oz. I've had of water


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

I dislike a cup that holds so much that the coffee gets cool before I finish drinking it. 8 ounces is about right. Which actually is the standard cup.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

.......Deleted.........by Sourdough


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Well, my cups runneth over. Apparently my late dh wasn't exaggerating when he said he was a cup man. When I started packing everything to move/sale I found boxes and boxes of cups. There were several 64, 24, 12 oz, there were thermos cups, glass, ceramic, plastic, and stainless steel cups. Even a pink ceramic one that looks just like , well, 'cup content'. 

Me I just like the set to match.

Jackie


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cup content??? hmmmmmmmm Do ya know where he got it. Id like to buy a pair LOL. BUTT, How did they stand up?? or at least im wondering that from what im thinking in my mind lol
Seems like theyd by great conversation pieces


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> Well,
> Me I just like the set to match.
> 
> Jackie


 me too


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Farmboy - I think someone made it for him. But I think you possibly are imaging something, eh, well me describe it as best I can . Imagine looking at a frontal view and that is the side of the cup. You actually drink from the top? 

You probally enjoy the toothbrush I found too - full body. But I believe it is an antique.

Jackie


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> cup content??? hmmmmmmmm Do ya know where he got it. Id like to buy a pair LOL. BUTT, How did they stand up?? or at least im wondering that from what im thinking in my mind lol
> Seems like theyd by great conversation pieces


If you know where the old Bruces truckstop on the east side of Tulsa is, they have them in there or at least they used to.
I think it's called route 66 or something close to that anyway it's on the north side of 44.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Is that the one truck stop on the N side of the hwy??


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

East of the 44 /244 junction and west of the hardrock casino.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Since my late dh was a truck driver, it may have come from there, but I think this one is homemade. Those guys he worked with were really into gag gifts. This started after dh ordered a cheap blow up doll and hid it in a friend's sleeper. After that everyone was afraid to open presents in front of everyone at the Christmas parties.

Jackie


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Would that be what is called Flying J now??


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Who needs cups, grow gourds! They come in all sizes, and get used for all things alluded to here. Don't believe it, Google it!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope it's the one to the east, there is a cummins engine dealer next door. Flying J may have them since the mormons sold it and its christmas.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Jaclynne said:


> Well, my cups runneth over. Apparently my late dh wasn't exaggerating when he said he was a cup man. When I started packing everything to move/sale I found boxes and boxes of cups. There were several 64, 24, 12 oz, there were thermos cups, glass, ceramic, plastic, and stainless steel cups. Even a pink ceramic one that looks just like , well, 'cup content'.
> 
> Me I just like the set to match.
> 
> Jackie


Hey, I don't care if they match, er how much they hold, just enjoy wrapping my hand around a nice warm... cup.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Welcome to Marshall Pottery!

medium mug with my name on it, got a couple, all hand made so slightly different in capacity


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Ain't that the truth.........???



arcticow said:


> Hey, I don't care if they match, er how much they hold, just enjoy wrapping my hand around a nice warm... cup.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd just like frightliner to build a cup holder that isn't a cup spiller booby trap !

Lol you all know you wanted to work that word in !


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If you buy a large soda in the drive-through, the lid *WILL* come off when you pick the darned thing up!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bill did you ever find your booby cup?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes. Do you realize how OLD this posting is?? Near 10yrs old.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm seeing right at 3 yrs.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep your right. It was like saying, this is an OLD posting.


----------

